# My 55 gallon planted low tech aquarium



## luisgo (Jun 15, 2010)

This is my 55 gallon planted aquarium. Just 4 regular T12 40 watts daylight fluorescent bulbs and a Fluval 305 canister filter. No Co2.



















http://img338.imageshack.us/i/201006136s.jpg/

http://img293.imageshack.us/i/2010061312s.jpg/

http://img156.imageshack.us/i/2010061316s.jpg/

http://img412.imageshack.us/i/2010061325s.jpg/

http://img409.imageshack.us/i/2010061329s.jpg/

http://img227.imageshack.us/i/2010061344s.jpg/

http://img338.imageshack.us/i/2010061349s.jpg/

http://img229.imageshack.us/i/2010061359s.jpg/

http://img693.imageshack.us/i/2010061336s.jpg/


----------



## yellotang (Nov 3, 2009)

Freaken Sweet!!!!


----------



## cmf0106 (May 26, 2010)

Amazing, and low tech? Inspirational. May I ask what plant is covering the top of the aquarium floating on the surface?


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

nice, very nice
you are fertilizing though aren't you 
& what are your secrets? Don't worry I wont tell anyone:biggrin:


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

cmf0106 said:


> May I ask what plant is covering the top of the aquarium floating on the surface?


I see water sprite and leaves from that huuuuge beautiful sword.


----------



## cjacob316 (Jan 20, 2010)

can we get a plant list
what kind of fertilizer are you using and how often?


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

Totally amazing tank. 30 years ago I did 55s like this with only 2 T12's, no ferts, no CO2 and got good growth with no algae. Yours looks better than mine. I'm kind of surprized you don't get some algae with 4 T12's. Maybe it is because you let some plants take over the surface and shade the water.

Really beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Byron (Aug 20, 2009)

Beautiful aquarium, well done.


----------



## luisgo (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments.

This tank was setup around the late 90's. There has been many changes in plants, equipment and maintenance. 

As of today the lighting are four 40 watts daylight fluorescent T12 bulbs in two Shoplight lamps from Home Depot. They are on with a timer for eight hours. There are a lot of plants floating in the surface so the light doesn't reach the bottom of the tank in some places.

The filter is a fluval 305 and the output is connected to a spraybar which is underwater and covering all the back of the tank from side to side. There is only the foam blocks and baskets are full of ceramic rings, no carbon or chemical filtration. On the right there is a hagen 402 powerhead with a quick filter and a spraybar from right to left.

The gravel is river sand with Tetra Intial Stiks in the bottom not available anymore. Temperature around 80-84F and PH 6.5.

I use reverse osmosis water with Seachem RO Right to add minerals. For fertilization I use Seachem Flourish 5ml weekly. Water changes are done twice a month more or less 10 gallon.

My fish only eat OSI Discus Food, no frozen or pellets. 

I think that the key to success on this type of plated aquariums is:

Tank FULL of plants from the beginning
No splash in the surface or air bubbles that remove Co2
Limited feeding and not too many fish
Easy plants
A lot of luck :hihi:

I am very bad at plant names but i think I have:
anubias
aponogeton crispus
bacopa
Onion plant (long leaves covers must of the surface)
Criptocoryne wendtii
Water hedge (some floating in the surface)
Amazon swords
Water wisteria
Vallisneria spiralis


----------



## luisgo (Jun 15, 2010)

Here are somo photos of the tank at different moments since started. There are not too many photos from the beginning. Film was expensive those days.

1998




Nov 2007




April 2008


Jan 2009


Mar 2009 - New location


June 2009


Feb 2010


Apr 2010


----------



## luisgo (Jun 15, 2010)

I found some photos of the filter, spraybars and lights for those interested (July 2009).

Filter


Spraybar from Fluval


Powerhead with spraybar on the right




Shoplights


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for sharing & once again nice tank. 
I liked the progression. 

When you moved the location did you start again or empty the water, move and then refill with new or old water??

Are the lights about 5 inches above the water surface?


----------



## luisgo (Jun 15, 2010)

The lights are at 4 1/4 inches from the water.

When I moved the tank I changed 100% of the water but temperature and PH where the same.


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (May 26, 2010)

So as far as the lights go, you didn't do any modifications from what you bought from the store? just screwed em right into the hood? and the bulbs would be from home depot as well? 

I am looking to do something similar with my 55gal tank right now...just testing out the whole planted thing in my 10gal setup at the moment


----------



## luisgo (Jun 15, 2010)

I just purchased the two shop lights, $15 each and screw them to the hood. They are for two 40 watts T12 regular fluorescent tubes. The lamps cost around $8 each, Philips Day Light 6500K all from Home Depot.

This is a photo of the shoplight in my previous hood with only one shoplight.


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (May 26, 2010)

so no fancy reflector that people are always talking about?

ps. tank looks awesome very jealous...have you ever bred the discus?


----------

